# IntelBet: an AI software to predict events outcomes



## intelbet (Apr 19, 2019)

Hey folks!
I am new around here, but I really want to get some of your knowledge about betting and work of bookies. I am also new to betting, but a big fan of computers and mathematics. To which extent is it possible to predict the future in such a specific aspect as sports and soccer?
Firing up big mathematical machine by supplying it lots of data about soccer I have managed to create very simplistic algorithm that calculates relative team's strength and compares it with opponent's to determine who would win.
I have managed to make it show results of it work by writing something like that
*Team A - Team B*
_Team A wins: xx%
even: xx%
Team B wins: xx%_
Can this be interesting for somebody or I am doing pointless work? May be I can develop some additional features? What do you think about it?


----------



## habamper01 (Apr 30, 2019)

Good idea. Can you publish it for an estimation?


----------

